# [SOLVED] My tv doesnt turn on!



## Deepthinker (Aug 13, 2008)

My 20" memorex tv Doesnt turn on!Its plugged in and the power lights on but when I press power It just makes a wierd noise.Help!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My tv doesnt turn on!*

It sounds like something is breaking down when you power on .. the standby light just means a simple voltage is keeping your set ready to turn on. When you try to power it on the full power is sent to the set especially the voltage to the EHT transformer.

If you are hearing noises it could be that the EHT, which runs to about 25000 volts in colour TV, is arcing to chassis.

Either take it to a qualified Tech for analysis and repair or dump it and get a new one .. I used to be in th4e repair trade and gave up since with so many cheap TV's on the market , there was little or no business to be done unless we worked for nothing .. and you can't live off of that ..


----------

